# Pinky baby boom!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I had separated all of my males and females out and had decided to stop breeding for a while so my younger females could mature and the older ones could retire.

Put one male in with 6 females hoping the blues would give me a good litter. 3 and a half weeks to the day I put him in all of the does had given birth, so I now have roughly 48 pinkies in with 9 does.

I also have some black banded on the go! Hoping they come out nice and people want them as pets


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that's a LOT of mice!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I'm right behind you! Have somewhere around 12 does due in the next 1-2 weeks  4 are fancy does, 2 will either go in my fancy group or feeder breeders depending on what they throw, & the rest are feeder breeders. Not including the two current litters.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaha yeah it's a predicament really  
They have all fluffed up now and I can't help but be disappointed with the lack of blues lol, got one black fox and one banded black, the rest are all either agouti or white, very strange litters.


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

Now _thats_ a pity! :lol:


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

aww such a shame, sorry you did not get what you wanted  x


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

We had a success with my blues woohoo! Took long enough! All away to new homes


----------

